# The Bold Look of Kohler



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

​This kept me from collecting on a plumbing job tonight. 


Couldn't believe it, don't even like the fact that it's 2011 and they are still making union joint connections in walls where this could leak someday.


I'm curious if they'll jerk the customer around; this is the second time in a large purchase from kohler where parts were missing or defective. 


Of course, mistakes can happen with any manufacture, but this customer is upset I didn't finish tonight, and this will be the second work stoppage (last one was 8 days) because they would not overnight the parts.

In my opinion,


They should ship that part needed overnight and make it good. If they don't, then Kohler deserves this recognition that serves as a warning for all who consider this product. Might be a well built faucet but somewhere in the mix the quality control is lacking. Over engineered is another consideration that makes you wonder.


The tub drain assembly I installed today? One very crucial component that will take on strain as time moves on... plastic. There is no doubt it's going to snap off. It's where the linkage connects to raise/lower the drain assembly. 

Every other part was solid/heavy brass. It was the part most likely to break, as well. 

All this product was special ordered, direct delivered from Lowes Home Improvement Stores. Meaning, this product wasn't bought from Lowe's themselves; it was directly shipped from Kohler in Wisconsin.


I need to get paid folks, this is going to set me back if I have to wait 8 days to collect on this job.​


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

My favorite is finding a pex 90 that hasn't been bored out....at finishing time....in a wall, buried behind a cabinet....connected to a hose bib....with hardy plank siding.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Radium said:


> ....with hardy plank siding.


???
You'll have to enlighten me...
What is this?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> ???
> You'll have to enlighten me...
> What is this?


 cementitious siding.


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah cement board


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Look before you crimp!

I had that happen to me on a 3/4" copper MIP. Was running my mouth not paying attention and somehow sweated the thing on before I realized that they never rolled the threads on the fitting! :blink: I know, bone head thing to do.



Radium said:


> My favorite is finding a pex 90 that hasn't been bored out....at finishing time....in a wall, buried behind a cabinet....connected to a hose bib....with hardy plank siding.


----------

